

Machsend release – P2P file transfers inside the browser - maccman
http://leadthinking.com/186-machsend-release-p2p-file-transfers-inside-the-browser

======
wmf
A similar site based on Flash 10: <http://www.filesovermiles.com/>

~~~
maccman
Cool, hadn't seen that. Unfortunately, because of a flash limitation, all the
files are read into memory - so you can't go transferring huge files.

